# Anyone do fall fishing in NELP?



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

It was good to meet you and your husband, I enjoyed talking with you and had a good time fishing with you, I just wish we could have gotten a few to shore. I think you pretty much have the routine down and will be landing them in no time. I hope you were able to get some rest, hopefully by next week we won't have to do so much searching to find fish.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

wyldkat49766 said:


> Oh Lauren, that spot that we hooked into the fish was where we had that Loooooooooooong trip down the trail at. When we pulled into there I remembered that spot...lol


When someone *really* wants to learn how to fish that river, I will take them to some of my favorite spots. But....I didn't show them ALL to you (yet!) :coolgleam


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

autumnlovr said:


> When someone *really* wants to learn how to fish that river, I will take them to some of my favorite spots. But....I didn't show them ALL to you (yet!) :coolgleam


Did I just get slammed???:tdo12::lol:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Slodrift said:


> Did I just get slammed???:tdo12::lol:


NO NO NO NO....NO WAY!!! I wouldn't slam you for taking her out fishing! I'm sure the spots you've taken her to were a lot of the same ones I've fished. In fact, we may even have seen each other on the river at some time (I used to fish it HEAVY about 15 years ago, but not so much since we bought property & the food plots need tending). But, if someone wants to go out & snag, or if they're not serious...there's no way I'm gonna show them the good spots!


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

autumnlovr said:


> Couldn't agree more, so far all the people I've met through the site have been good people who are serious about learning. I don't mind showing them my spots as long as they leave a little room for me if I show up while they are there. Your right we probably have run into each other at one time or another as I too have spent a lot of time on the AuSable over the last 30 years or so even longer if you count the time before I got into Steelheading.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

If my family was starving, then I would snag if needed. But to snag to just catch a fish or say I caught a fish, bah humbug. Even tho we never got any to shore, it was still fun and something that hubby and I plan on doing more often. Going to get our own poles by springtime.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

This rain should get things going good.:coolgleam


----------

